# Plane Savers: Buffalo tries to save Normandy C47 for 75th anniversary



## Petard (28 Jan 2019)

For fans of the "Ice Pilots" series, you might be interested in following the project under taken by the crew at Buffalo airways to get an old C47 they found in Montreal airworthy again. The aircraft itself has quite the storied history, having actually flown Ops during the Normandy landings.
Mikey McBryan has been posting the steps they're taking on Youtube.  He's quite entertaining describing the goings on around air operations in the North as well, but mainly he talks about all the challenges they're facing to get the old warbird flyable again. He also brings viewers up to date on the usual suspects, his irascible (but big hearted) father Buffalo Joe, his ever resourceful brother Rod, the cantankerous "Chuck", and uncle "tell it like it is" Ronnie, to name just a few.

Hope they get 'er going, even just to see her running will be like the climatic scene of Flight of the Phoenix

It says a lot about them, generously giving so much of their time (and money) to preserve and commemorate those who served, and truly remember them 



Check it out and give a "like" to support if you get a chance
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXKR822cfzI


----------



## Petard (12 Apr 2019)

Now at episode 100: they've come a long way, all the way from Yellowknife to Saint-Hubert Longueuil airport exactly. 
Just down the road from 438 Squadron RCAF, the Centre technologique en aérospatiale, and 643 L'escadron ligue des cadets de l'air du Canada.

They're working in some pretty austere conditions
Check them out if you get a chance, and or lend a hand if you can
www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmefPabtLoM


----------



## Petard (5 May 2019)

A lot more progress, and below is a link to their Facebook group organizing the fly in day for. hopefully, their war-bird's inaugural flight on 6 June 2019
www.facebook.com/events/466256094112935/

They've been getting a lot of assistance from École Nationale d'Aérotechnique, so many of the videos they're posting now on Youtube also includes tour of the school, which might be of interest to anyone thinking of pursuing a career in aviation maintenance.


----------



## Petard (8 Jun 2019)

ICYMI

They actually got this forlorn looking DAK, a veteran of D Day, but savaged by decades of neglect and vandals, to fly again on 6 June in commemoration of the D Day landings
It was flown by "Buffalo Joe" McBryan, and his co-pilot was Quinn Jones, whose grandfather had flown that very same DC3

The aircraft ended up with a real hybrid livery, but it pays homage to its storied life in service with the RAF, the RCAF, in commercial aviation and Transport Canada; a piece of flying Canadian history

They did a tremendous job, and anyone who knows anything about restoring aircraft know what they pulled off in such a short amount of time is nothing less than amazing.
It was only due to a lot of determined work by volunteers, from Buffalo airways, some ardent historical aircraft enthusiasts, and the outstanding assistance of staff and students from ENA. This small group worked tirelessly, often through the night, and right up to the last proverbial minute

Quite a story

Although this was a labour of love, it was not free, given the cost of parts, fuel, lodging, etc. They've been sustaining the costs themselves through donations, sale of memorabilia, and by people simply watching their YouTube videos. So if you care to support them, just watch a few of them, or even this last one, hit the like, and they'll get a few $ from YouTube to help support the cost of this remarkable accomplishment

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxgAppEPk7A


----------



## observor 69 (8 Jun 2019)

Thanks very much Petard for posting this story of Buffalo's work in finding and getting this aircraft flying once again.
I am an aviation nut and this is a fascinating video trip of the work from start to finish of Mikey and Buffalo to save this old bird.
I hadn't picked up on your posting this until today, so again thanks for bring us the story of the many stages of their adventure.
Cheers, BG


----------

